# Official Mk3 TT Teaser Sketches



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

Press Release & Four Pics: http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/audi-presents-new-tt-geneva-athletic-sporty-compact-format/


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for posting. I added a link to the press release above in your first post. It can also be found here: 

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/audi-presents-new-tt-geneva-athletic-sporty-compact-format/

This includes press copy and all four drawings. I will link this thread to the story. Thanks guys.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Unremarkable*

Unfortunately, I don't see anything here to improve sales over the Mk 2 sales dud. Definitely evolutionary. I'm hoping the front license plate holder is removable. I don't expect to see the 1.8 engine nor the manual tranny in the USA. The 2.0 engine looks essentially the same as the 2011+ Mk2. The new engine for the TTS gets my attention though and makes it finally worth the extra cost. Glad to hear the TTRS will be built but wonder if it will be sold in the US. RoadsTTer debuts in September.

Address to the Autocar article that has more details, but remember that they discuss Euro configurations which may not be sold here. http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/geneva-motor-show/new-audi-tt-previewed-official-design-sketches


----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

Although this is an evolutionary design, it is enough to get my attention. What else would you consider in the USA?

1. M235i, 228i

2. 435, 328i coupe

3. BRZ, FRS twins

4. Mustang

5. wait until the new Z?

The new audi TT with sharpened handling, seems to be the way to go. Lets hope for a stick option.


----------



## Macdoc (Aug 30, 2007)

*No manual trans, NO Sale*

I'm hoping for manual trans across the line. I bought my 08 TT 3.2 because I could get it with a 6 speed. Also would like to see a sun roof, like in the 911.

If I don't get the MK3 TT S or RS, I'm thinking about a Cayman S MK2, 911, or the Jaguar F Type S.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

I'm not really impressed with where they are going, or staying. The interior they showed at CES looks like a nice improvement but the body looks kinda boring. Not bad, just nothing new.

My money is probably going to a new Z06 or F-type Coupe R by the end of the year.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

F-type is freaking gorgeous


----------



## lude219 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yea, I don't see why audi is playing safe with the design. The TT has always been a black sheep from a design standpoint, and the sketch just looks like another facelift mk2. Why cant they be daring and just throw one of the many TT concepts at the wall and build it? They've already got their bread and butter in the a3/a4/a5, why do they need to play safe with the mk3?


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

lude219 said:


> Yea, I don't see why audi is playing safe with the design. The TT has always been a black sheep from a design standpoint, and the sketch just looks like another facelift mk2. Why cant they be daring and just throw one of the many TT concepts at the wall and build it? They've already got their bread and butter in the a3/a4/a5, why do they need to play safe with the mk3?


Yeah there have been some very cool concepts floating around including some I believe drawn by members here. Audi has been in a rut of using the same design across all of their models. The R8 is the only one that truly stands out and even that is long in the tooth. The TT would be a great mid range design test bed. Perhaps a radical design would piss off the TT purists, but that shouldn't stop them.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Based on what i know regrading cost and performance, I'd get the Mk 3 TTS roadsTTer*



BMWDAD said:


> Although this is an evolutionary design, it is enough to get my attention. What else would you consider in the USA?
> 
> 1. M235i, 228i
> 
> ...


Minor styling changes and essentially the same drive train as the Mk 2 will attract few non-TT enthusiasts to the Mk 3 base model. I AM anxious to drive the TTS roadster where there has been a substantial engine upgrade. I'd also consider the TTRS if released a s roadsTTer here. The Mk 2 TTRS is the only coupe I've ever seriously considered buying in the past 20 years.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Apparently the sketches represend the "TT-S" model with 2 round exhaust tips.
The lesser 1.8 and 2.0 TFSI models will have a single round exhaust, the future TT RS will have 2 oval exhausts.
The exhaust design will apparently connect back to the first generation TT.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

R5T said:


> Apparently the sketches represend the "TT-S" model with 2 round exhaust tips.
> The lesser 1.8 and 2.0 TFSI models will have a single round exhaust, the future TT RS will have 2 oval exhausts.
> The exhaust design will apparently connect back to the first generation TT.


Newp... From the press release:

"All engine versions have two large, round exhaust tailpipes in the diffuser. Like all Audi S models, the TTS features four tailpipes."

I think the sketch is showing an S-line front end.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Newp... From the press release:
> 
> "All engine versions have two large, round exhaust tailpipes in the diffuser. Like all Audi S models, the TTS features four tailpipes."
> 
> I think the sketch is showing an S-line front end.


OK, did not read one word of that thing.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

R5T said:


> OK, did not read one word of that thing.


You're missing out on some great text! 

"The third generation of the Audi TT, the design icon, has been systematically refined in every department, both inside and out – resulting in a pedigree sports car. It is particularly notable for its sharper lines, which have been defined very dynamically and precisely. Throughout the entire car, the interplay of surfaces creates incredible tension."


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Handsome car but I don't think I'll end up with one for the same reason I didn't get a Mk II TT and I'm not buying the next S3. Most likely, you'll have to get a TT-RS to get a manual transmission + Quattro. Or this may be like the US A3/S3 where regardless of model you choose, no joy. I don't enjoy driving Auto/DSG cars much and can't justify spending this kind of money without getting what I need to make the ride worthwhile. It isn't as if it serves some other untilitarian purpose beyond handling decently and being attractive. DSGs are fast and efficient but I don't enjoy them as much. I *like* shifting my own. Once again, I predict it will be another personal disappointment. 

I suspect I've already purchased my last Audi. They've moved on and left me behind.


----------



## 0101.adm (Dec 14, 2011)

price will be a deciding factor for me.

55k for a tts will the the top for me. anything more, and thats caymen money.


----------



## lude219 (Sep 26, 2012)

0101.adm said:


> price will be a deciding factor for me.
> 
> 55k for a tts will the the top for me. anything more, and thats caymen money.


I like to think of it as the value for 2 extra seats + boot space when someone brings up a similar argument.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

0101.adm said:


> price will be a deciding factor for me.
> 
> 55k for a tts will the the top for me. anything more, and thats caymen money.


A Cayman is not any better then a TT, at the most different, less space, more crampt and worthless in the winter, it could be a nice weekend car though.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*TT RS* Sketch.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Don't think so*



R5T said:


> Apparently the sketches represend the "TT-S" model with 2 round exhaust tips.
> The lesser 1.8 and 2.0 TFSI models will have a single round exhaust, the future TT RS will have 2 oval exhausts.
> The exhaust design will apparently connect back to the first generation TT.


The 1.8 will likely have a single pipe but I seriously doubt it will be sold in the US. The Mk 2 2.0 TFSI has 2 pipes. I'm not an engine design expert but there appears to be a limit of about 205 HP for using a single pipe and anything above that requires 2 to get the required flow to support higher HP. The specs for the Mk 3 2.0 are slightly higher than the Mk 2 2.0 and will require the second pipe.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The basic 2.0 TFSI will have 230 hp based on what i have heared. 
The future of the 5 cylinder is un-known, because it's not a Euro 6 engine as of yet.
On the otherhand there is a very nice new 375 hp - 500 Nm 2.0 TFSI engine under development at Audi.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*I hope you are right on the 230 HP*



R5T said:


> The basic 2.0 TFSI will have 230 hp based on what i have heared.
> The future of the 5 cylinder is un-known, because it's not a Euro 6 engine as of yet.
> On the otherhand there is a very nice new 375 hp - 500 Nm 2.0 TFSI engine under development at Audi.


Everything I have read has quoted around 217, insignificant compared to the present Mk 2 TFSI.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

But it will be lighter then the Mk2, so increase performance for certain.


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

Audi added some updated design sketches:


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

The latest sketches look a little more promising, to me.


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

Had to do a photoshop with Nardo Grey and smaller (realistic) wheel size.

TT140010 by donavanharris, on Flickr


----------



## lude219 (Sep 26, 2012)

I really like the stretched rear deck (I guess this is what they mean by mk1 styling cues). The mk2 was never as prominent in the back as it is in the front and it looks like audi have resolved that.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

S-Line exterior will be very nice.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

R5T said:


> S-Line exterior will be very nice.


You mean very nice for a total failure, right?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

JohnLZ7W said:


> You mean very nice for a total failure, right?


I'm just being sarcastic.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

R5T said:


> I'm just being sarcastic.


righttt.... :sly::sly:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

dogdrive said:


> righttt.... :sly::sly:


Now I'm not sure if his sarcasm is directed at the the nice styling or total failure comment


----------



## vailance (Nov 16, 2011)

*got it from quattroworld and processed through lightroom*










What do you think??


----------



## 0101.adm (Dec 14, 2011)

vailance said:


> What do you think??


i think the rear will better the aesthetic proportions of the shape of the car. just like the caymen 2013 -> 2014.


----------

